# Gender specific requests



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

I am a female driver and I often hear my female passengers tell me that they would love to have the option of requesting a female driver only, even if it means they have to wait longer to be picked up. Esspecially when they are intoxicated. 

None of them that i have spoken with have had a bad experience with a male driver, they just say that would feel more comfortable with a female and have admitted to avoiding Uber when they are by themselves or canceling a trip when they see a male will be picking them up for that reason.

I have also had a couple of male passengers who obviously thought that all women are horrible drivers and had no problem with blurtung their opinions on that matter.

Does anyone know if uber has looked in to making gender requests an option for passengers?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sexual Discrimination is ILLEGAL !

Sign me up for the lawsuit .


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I've actually written to Uber to suggest this, I cannot tell you how many times I've heard "Omg Iam SO happy I got a female driver!" or something similar.

I wish a company would start an all-female rideshare company in LA like they have in NYC - they could pay us higher rates like the one in NyC too!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S.- you cant gender discriminate against service dogs either.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

Why not add other variations and you can discriminate against an endless number of drivers until you get your choice of Mexican Female driver who speaks fluid English or whatever the hell.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This won't go anywhere.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Wasn’t there a thread about this already?


----------



## Jboaz686 (Aug 23, 2017)

I just love how so many women see nothing wrong with gender based job discrimination


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You'll then have every drunk frat guy requesting female drivers for one last chance to get laid.


----------



## Whitney Delawyer (Dec 17, 2017)

SteveK2016, you make a great point. 

I work in healthcare and it is common for male patients to request male providers and female patients to request female providers and some people dont care either way, it's just a personal preference.


----------



## htowndriver (Nov 22, 2017)

Jboaz686 said:


> I just love how so many women see nothing wrong with gender based job discrimination


....but when they do it will be hell to pay


----------



## Aztec Jim Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> I am a female driver and I often hear my female passengers tell me that they would love to have the option of requesting a female driver only, even if it means they have to wait longer to be picked up. Esspecially when they are intoxicated.
> 
> None of them that i have spoken with have had a bad experience with a male driver, they just say that would feel more comfortable with a female and have admitted to avoiding Uber when they are by themselves or canceling a trip when they see a male will be picking them up for that reason.
> 
> ...


I wish they had an ethnicity and religious preference set into it as well. They already have UberSpanish. The next step I would say would be UberEthnic and UberReligion, followed by UberGender and UberPolitics.


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

As a female driver..I would never want this. I totally understand from a female riders point of view, I get it all the time they are happy to get me, but on that same note, none of them have ever actually had an issue with a male driver..save for a couple ladies who said he tried his luck asking them out or complimenting them in some way (guys, dont do this...no matter how offhand and sincere, women will always find this creepy)

Riders are far more protected than we are anyway...drivers are vetted and go through background checks. Riders just need a prepaid card and a prepaid phone and dont even need to use their own account. While they know exactly who we are, we, nor Uber, has any idea who is getting into our cars. So female riders have WAY LESS to be concerned about than female drivers do...we're the ones carrying most of the risk.

I dont feel like being a delivery service to guys ordering up a female driver, cancelling and reordering shopping around til they find one they want. At least now its a toss up, and since there are so many more male drivers than females, the odds some guy is out there ordering an uber for nefarious purposes is pretty low, they'll probably get a guy anyway and its a surprise when its a female. BUT. if they can now specifically choose a female? That changes the dynamics considerably, plenty enough that I would quit driving immediately if this ever became a thing. 

Not that I think it ever will. The safety, liability, not to mention, most importantly from a legal standpoint..discrimination issues are way too heavy on this.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

I'd love to see how female drivers would take bunch of drunk crackheads back to the hood  at higher rates of course. Especially when they get request from fake accounts.

Also, free of charge cancelation option if you don't like your female driver.

Also, free of charge cancelation option if you don't like your female driver.

I bet it will be surge 24/7 in liberty city))


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Robkaaa said:


> I bet it will be surge 24/7 in liberty city))


Im surprised its not always surging there as it is...I've lived in Miami over 15yrs and have only ever been to Liberty City once..my ex took me to a restaurant there..it was completely surrounded by a black iron gate with security inside and out. Great food and music, but not somewhere Id volunteer to go again.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

It will make it SOOO Much easier to get a nice cushy target for a car-jacking or a rape.


Order a female driver and plug in a girls name and a prepaid card and your good to go...


(please don't be offended, this is my honest fear for this)


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

SAFR is a rideshare company that started in Boston earlier this year, and they allow the pax "the option to select which gender you feel most comfortable riding". They advertise themselves as much more friendly to women, for women pax and women drivers.

https://www.gosafr.com/

https://www.curbed.com/2017/4/5/15195806/uber-safr-ridehailing-for-women


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> SAFR is a rideshare company that started in Boston earlier this year, and they allow the pax "the option to select which gender you feel most comfortable riding". They advertise themselves as much more friendly to women, for women pax and women drivers.
> 
> https://www.gosafr.com/
> 
> https://www.curbed.com/2017/4/5/15195806/uber-safr-ridehailing-for-women


It mentions "New drivers have a "deeper on-boarding process," including an extensive background check, an in-person meeting, and an hour-long driving session with Safr staff." but theres nothing on what they are doing to vet the riders for the safety of the drivers. Checked out the website too and didnt see anything about checking out the riders to help drivers feel safer considering they are being requested specifically because of what sex they are Kind of guessing that when it comes to rider info and driver safety, its all based on an honor system.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> It will make it SOOO Much easier to get a nice cushy target for a car-jacking or a rape.
> 
> Order a female driver and plug in a girls name and a prepaid card and your good to go...
> 
> (please don't be offended, this is my honest fear for this)


Personally speaking, no offense taken at all. Thats the glaring red flag I see as well...and why I would immediately quit driving if this ever became a thing.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

This could go the wrong way!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Mears taxi *WILL* let customers request a specific gender, however you have to phone the request in. This isn't just a drop down selection on our app. And we won't do it willy nilly either. 

The last one I dispatched out... 

Well it was a 3:00 AM hospital pickup and the poor woman who had nothing to wear but a hospital gown.


"Can you get a female driver ? I have a woman here in just a hospital gown"


"Yup" i reply.

I think we had to give the driver an early morning airport run to haul empty 20 minutes or so to the hospital.



Another example i remember was a police assist (the sherrif's office calling a cab for someone)

The woman was already a victim of a violent attack and nothing except a brazier and a blanket for a top.


So while we do it... it's not something that is even done every day, or something that any random guy can just do.


----------



## Delock (Dec 19, 2017)

We all know where this is going, watch bojack horseman


----------



## Jonathan B (May 6, 2016)

I would only be in support of this if Female Drivers would have to opt-in to the program and they would be barred from picking up male passengers as well.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

I identify as a NON BINARY LESBIAN QUEER ATTACK HELICOPTER, I demand a driver that identifies the same way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jonathan B said:


> I would only be in support of this if Female Drivers would have to opt-in to the program and they would be barred from picking up male passengers as well.


What if it was to pick up a transexual rape victim in torn up clothing from the hospital?

I'd totally dispatch a female driver for "her"


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

We're not gynecologists, we're drivers. It's unnecessary. Plus, what would stop a sexual predator from using this feature?


----------



## russianjim (Feb 11, 2019)

I have a kind of embarrassing situationI'm a relatively healthy male with a really bad back. If I try to pick up something heavy like a bag then I'm in big trouble. So when I travel the expectation when you have a female driver is that you as the male will handle putting the bag in the trunk. A male driver will almost always offer to help without questions. I just ask but would be embarrased to ask a female to do this for me (and some are very surprised when I have - so I avoid this situation at all costs and just get a male driver). It's not sexist - it's just the reality. So if i travel with a suitcase I always will demand a male driver. If I'm just out without a suitcase then I could care less what gender the driver is.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I only wish in could request a drive that identifies as the same gender as me... This might be a task considering there are 57 and I happen to identify as an m1a1 Abrams tank


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You got cops doing rideshares ... they are charging way higher than U/l...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

russianjim said:


> I just ask but would be embarrased to ask a female to do this for me (and some are very surprised when I have - so I avoid this situation at all costs and just get a male driver). It's not sexist - it's just the reality. So if i travel with a suitcase I always will demand a male driver.


Actually, it _is_ sexist. What you really want is a driver who is willing and able to lift your luggage. And who you would be willing to make the request to.

If your suitcase is okay with the airlines, I'm able to handle it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> SAFR is a rideshare company that started in Boston earlier this year, and they allow the pax "the option to select which gender you feel most comfortable riding". They advertise themselves as much more friendly to women, for women pax and women drivers.
> 
> https://www.gosafr.com/
> 
> https://www.curbed.com/2017/4/5/15195806/uber-safr-ridehailing-for-women


The only problem is that it started in Boston, which means the drivers like to deflate their tires....


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

Well since Uber let's people (riders and drivers) identify as any gender they feel, this would turn out to be pretty useless....


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Female riders will request female drivers.
Male riders will request female drivers.

Female drivers will be getting insane surge.
Male drivers will be waiting hours for a ping.

No thanks.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Julescase said:


> I've actually written to Uber to suggest this, I cannot tell you how many times I've heard "Omg Iam SO happy I got a female driver!" or something similar.
> 
> I wish a company would start an all-female rideshare company in LA like they have in NYC - they could pay us higher rates like the one in NyC too!


So it's OK to make all female clubs but not all male clubs? Interesting.


Cndragon said:


> a couple ladies who said he tried his luck asking them out or complimenting them in some way (guys, dont do this...no matter how offhand and sincere, women will always find this creepy)
> 
> R.


Problem with America, complement someone, ask someone out and it's creepy. Of course if your Mr. GQ it's not creepy.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jboaz686 said:


> I just love how so many women see nothing wrong with gender based job discrimination


Not all of us.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> The only problem is that it started in Boston, which means the drivers like to deflate their tires....


Sorry, what? The light bouncing off the rings distracted me from your comment...


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

TXUbering said:


> The only problem is that it started in Boston, which means the drivers like to deflate their tires....


Good thing it didn't start in New Orleans, there would be bounty hunters all over the place.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Sorry, what? The light bouncing off the rings distracted me from your comment...
> 
> View attachment 296745


Don't worry, Putin will be around shortly to lighten your load.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> Don't worry, Putin will be around shortly to lighten your load.


That's ok. They will get another one next year to replace it


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> That's ok. They will get another one next year to replace it


The biggest issue I have with the Patriots as an organization is that they have already demonstrated, on more than one occasion that they're ok with cheating. Add to the fact that the Super Bowl MVP was already suspended for PEDs, and it's a very bad look, not just for the team, but for the league. It sends the message, "It's ok to cheat, as long as you win in the end". Not exactly a good message, IMO. But, if all we care about is winning, I say let's open up cheating to ALL the teams.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> The biggest issue I have with the Patriots as an organization is that they have already demonstrated, on more than one occasion that they're ok with cheating. Add to the fact that the Super Bowl MVP was already suspended for PEDs, and it's a very bad look, not just for the team, but for the league. It sends the message, "It's ok to cheat, as long as you win in the end". Not exactly a good message, IMO. But, if all we care about is winning, I say let's open up cheating to ALL the teams.


Check out this site for your team's cheating. https://yourteamcheats.com/ And see where your team stands.

And by the way the two biggest scandals for the Patriots?
Spygate: They filmed signals from the sidelines from an unapproved location during a live game. In front of 80,000 fans, so it wasn't like, a secret. And: _Videotaping your opponents offensive and defensive signals during a game *is not prohibited by the league*, even today. However, there are places in the stadium where you are allowed and not allowed to film from. According to the 2007 NFL Game Operations Manual, legal game videotaping locations "must be enclosed on all sides with a roof overhead." _So I would say they violated a rule, but did not cheat (cheating to me is trying to gain an illegal advantage). Since you can still videotape the other teams signals (from an approved location), collecting that information in and of itself is not cheating.

Deflategate: 21 scientists from 10 universities (https://www.huffingtonpost.com/entr...-the-nfl-is-wrong_us_5745fb9ce4b0dacf7ad3c55d) have proven the balls deflated due to weather, and that was all. Even with the measurements, if someone deliberately leaked air out of them, mathematically the psi in the balls when measured at halftime would *have been even lower* (weather deflation + deliberate inflation). So mathematically it rules out any human intervention. This was simply a railroad job by Goodell. Read this excellent summary by Dan Wetzel. http://sports.yahoo.com/news/roger-goodell-owes-tom-brady-an-apology-183157757.html

Also, in the same game, the refs used two gauges, and when measuring the Colts' balls (they only measured 4), 3 out of 4 were deflated too, according to one gauge. Why? Did the Colts deflate their balls too? Of course not. It was the weather, and that's it.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Check out this site for your team's cheating. https://yourteamcheats.com/ And see where your team stands.
> 
> And by the way the two biggest scandals for the Patriots?
> Spygate: They filmed signals from the sidelines from an unapproved location during a live game. In front of 80,000 fans, so it wasn't like, a secret. And: _Videotaping your opponents offensive and defensive signals during a game *is not prohibited by the league*, even today. However, there are places in the stadium where you are allowed and not allowed to film from. According to the 2007 NFL Game Operations Manual, legal game videotaping locations "must be enclosed on all sides with a roof overhead." _So I would say they violated a rule, but did not cheat (cheating to me is trying to gain an illegal advantage). Since you can still videotape the other teams signals (from an approved location), collecting that information in and of itself is not cheating.
> ...


I've watched the routes that the Patriots run, and they do a lot of pick routes. Now while I don't find that to be cheating either, if you're following the rule to a T, I still think it's a little sheisty. I notice you didn't have anything for the PED suspension, which IIRC, Brady was reported to have some ties with PEDs from his personal nutritionist/trainer.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> I've watched the routes that the Patriots run, and they do a lot of pick routes. Now while I don't find that to be cheating either, if you're following the rule to a T, I still think it's a little sheisty. I notice you didn't have anything for the PED suspension, which IIRC, Brady was reported to have some ties with PEDs from his personal nutritionist/trainer.


Is Edelman the first NFL player to be suspended for PED's? Come on, that's weak. He served his suspension per the CBA. Multiple players were suspended across multiple teams at the beginning of this season for violating substance abuse/ped policies.
http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/...eek-1-no-shows-suspended-players-you-wont-see
And that Pats run pick plays? That's even weaker. Do you think they are the only NFL team that runs pick routes? _And btw, the refs will throw the flag if an attempted pick route violates the rules_. Now you are really grasping at straws. And show me the credible evidence that Brady used peds (gossip on the internet is not proof). I'll save you some time, there isn't any. Really, just stop digging yourself deeper into a hole.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

yankdog said:


> Why not add other variations and you can discriminate against an endless number of drivers until you get your choice of Mexican Female driver who speaks fluid English or whatever the hell.


Aren't there like 152 different genders now?

That's going to be a yuge menu!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Is Edelman the first NFL player to be suspended for PED's? Come on, that's weak. He served his suspension per the CBA. Multiple players were suspended across multiple teams at the beginning of this season for violating substance abuse/ped policies.
> http://www.espn.com/blog/nflnation/...eek-1-no-shows-suspended-players-you-wont-see
> And that Pats run pick plays? That's even weaker. Do you think they are the only NFL team that runs pick routes? _And btw, the refs will throw the flag if an attempted pick route violates the rules_. Now you are really grasping at straws. And show me the credible evidence that Brady used peds (gossip on the internet is not proof). I'll save you some time, there isn't any. Really, just stop digging yourself deeper into a hole.


Just because YOU'RE comfortable with cheating doesn't mean everyone else should be. It's like the people that are comfortable with typos and bad grammar, it's still wrong even if people have decided to lower their standards.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> Just because YOU'RE comfortable with cheating doesn't mean everyone else should be. It's like the people that are comfortable with typos and bad grammar, it's still wrong even if people have decided to lower their standards.


Where did I say I was comfortable with cheating? You're trying to paint Edelman as the only player in the NFL that has been caught using peds. And if you are honest with yourself, you know that's absurd. You've had no answers for any of my rebuttals. What's next, the Pats play outdoors in cold weather? Stop being jealous of their earned success.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Where did I say I was comfortable with cheating? You're trying to paint Edelman as the only player in the NFL that has been caught using peds. And if you are honest with yourself, you know that's absurd. You've had no answers for any of my rebuttals. What's next, the Pats play outdoors in cold weather? Stop being jealous of their earned success.


I'm not painting Edelman as the only player that "used" PEDs, I'm painting him as someone that used PEDs but was awarded a Super Bowl MVP. "Everyone else cheats" is a very weak argument.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

TXUbering said:


> I'm not painting Edelman as the only player that "used" PEDs, I'm painting him as someone that used PEDs but was awarded a Super Bowl MVP. "Everyone else cheats" is a very weak argument.


Ok. So it sounds like you have a problem with the NFL (who sets the rules regarding playoff and awards eligibility) and the Press (that votes for the super bowl mvp), not Edelman or the patriots.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Veal66 said:


> Ok. So it sounds like you have a problem with the NFL (who sets the rules regarding playoff and awards eligibility) and the Press (that votes for the super bowl mvp), not Edelman or the patriots.


I will say that the NFL has gone to hell under Goddell.....


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> Aren't there like 152 different genders now?
> 
> That's going to be a yuge menu!


 Subject has changed to football so please delete your post since you can't edit.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Subject has changed to football so please delete your post since you can't edit.


Delete gender add Bowl games.

Done


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Ssgcraig said:


> So it's OK to make all female clubs but not all male clubs? Interesting.


Of course it is. Double standards and hypocrisy are long and well established hallmarks of certain elements of our society.



Veal66 said:


> That's ok. They will get another one next year to replace it


Which will REALLY shut up those Steeler fans.............................................................

..............and this is coming from someone who never has been a Patriots fan..............................even though I am originally from Massachusetts...........................................


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

They already do that... profiling pax's.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course it is. Double standards and hypocrisy are long and well established hallmarks of certain elements of our society.
> 
> Which will REALLY shut up those Steeler fans.............................................................
> 
> ..............and this is coming from someone who never has been a Patriots fan..............................even though I am originally from Massachusetts...........................................


There are all-male clubs. Clubs are different than other businesses. Clubs can even restrict on other protected classes, too.

B.P.O.E. used to have requirements that their members were white men that believed in god. They had to alter their membership rules when a woman whose husband had been a member, and who had been a member of the Ladies' Auxiliary sued after being kicked out after her husband died. They had been active members for years.

She sued, and they had to allow women to join fully, as it was determined that the L.A. was actually necessary to the club's successful existence, with the women doing, quite often, most of the work.

They continued to ban blacks, though. Don't know if they still do now.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Whitney Delawyer said:


> I am a female driver and I often hear my female passengers tell me that they would love to have the option of requesting a female driver only, even if it means they have to wait longer to be picked up. Esspecially when they are intoxicated.
> 
> None of them that i have spoken with have had a bad experience with a male driver, they just say that would feel more comfortable with a female and have admitted to avoiding Uber when they are by themselves or canceling a trip when they see a male will be picking them up for that reason.
> 
> ...


You can't even restrict who uses what bathroom!LOL. Never going to happen.


----------

